# Where to find an adjustable square ruler?



## msaffer (Feb 11, 2010)

Hello,

I saw one of these years ago and haven't seen another one since.

It's a ruler with 4 sides. It resembles a picture frame. It has 4 independent rulers, one on each side of the frame and can be adjusted on any side up to about 12 inches. 

Each corner of this ruler can be locked into place with set screws or wingnuts.

Has anybody seen one or know of a manufacturer?

Thanks a lot for any help.

Cordially,
Parke


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Parke,
Sounds like an adjustable parallelogram.

Try Lee Valley.


----------



## msaffer (Feb 11, 2010)

rrich,

Thank you for your reply. Your description of the tool is correct. Now, finding one is another question. 

I called Lee Valley, open until 7pm EST, and when I asked for an adjustable parallelogram the person answering the phone say they didn't have anything like that around here (there). I think I will download there catalog and also call tomorrow. I wasn't convinced that the person answering the phone knew. 

So, the search continues. I guess I could always use 2 small aluminum squares but I sure would like to get my hands on the real thing.

Regards,
Parke


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*After you find one or before..*

What is it's function and why do you need one? Maybe we all need one and just don't know it! :blink: bill
My bad I just searched it and found this:
http://www.handymanclub.com/Projects/Project.aspx?id=898
This may not be what you are referring to?


----------



## msaffer (Feb 11, 2010)

Hello woodnthings,

Thank you for responding. 

I make custom guitar amplifiers and speaker cabinets. I am spending too much time squaring and marking the back and top panels. 

On the back panels there is an elongated rectangle or "slot" cut through the panels and they serve 2 purposes. The slots allow you to see the tubes and see if the tubes are lit up as well as provide an opening to allow air in for cooling. Why not just make all the slots the same or cut templates? There are over 400 different tube boards and I like to make the slots to fit the different boards precisely. With an adjustable parallelogram I can set the slot opening measurements, lay the parallelogram on the panel and draw the slot pattern on the panel by marking the inside of the parallelogram with a pecil. The slot sizes vary but are between 1" and 3" tall and between 8" and 11" wide, a small but very elongated rectangle.

On the top panel, where the amplifier handles are located, I could use the same tool for centering and marking the screw holes for the handles, again, a small but very elongated rectangle.

I hope that explanation helps.

Parke


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Grizzly.com has one available for 19.95$ called the Angle-izer.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup!*

http://www.grizzly.com/outlet/General-True-cut-Gauge/H6569 
:thumbsup: Way to go Colt!


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Was at Home Depot Friday and they had the General one for $17. It was on the wall rack where they have the squares and levels. Thought of this thread when I saw it.


----------



## msaffer (Feb 11, 2010)

Colt,
Thank you very much. After reading the replies tonight I went to Lowe's and found the exact tool suggested and bought it. Problem solved. Precisely what I needed.
Cheers,
Parke








Colt W. Knight said:


> Grizzly.com has one available for 19.95$ called the Angle-izer.


----------



## msaffer (Feb 11, 2010)

Woodnthings,

Thank you very much. After reading the replies tonight I went to Lowe's and found the exact tool suggested and bought it. Problem solved. Precisely what I needed.
Cheers,
Parke





woodnthings said:


> http://www.grizzly.com/outlet/General-True-cut-Gauge/H6569
> :thumbsup: Way to go Colt!


----------



## msaffer (Feb 11, 2010)

JohnK,

Thank you very much. After reading the replies tonight I went to Lowe's and found the exact tool suggested and bought it. Problem solved. Precisely what I needed.
Cheers,
Parke





JohnK007 said:


> Was at Home Depot Friday and they had the General one for $17. It was on the wall rack where they have the squares and levels. Thought of this thread when I saw it.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I ran across this thingamajig, called a Varijig. It's probably too late, or this ain't it...whatever.
http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/page.asp?p=559


----------



## msaffer (Feb 11, 2010)

CabinetMan,

That's a good looking device. I bought the smaller version the other day at Lowe's but I am going to order this one too. Perfect tool for larger applications.

Thanks,
Parke




cabinetman said:


> I ran across this thingamajig, called a Varijig. It's probably too late, or this ain't it...whatever.
> http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/page.asp?p=559


----------

